# Magazine for 92 Compact



## DertRyde (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a factory magazine for a 92 compact (13 Round) ???

Thanks for any leads.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

I just found some! Blued, stainless and nickel. Appear to be factory made, 20$ a pop.

Numrich Gun Parts Corporation


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Save your money. They are crap. USA brand mags. They are not factory mags.

CDNN was selling 13 round factory mags last year. They are sold out. They only have 10 round mags left for $14.95... 

Unfortunately, a ton of guys like you (on many forums) are in the same boat as you. I am so glad I bought 10 mags last year.

Except for the 10 rounders, the only place to buy factory 13 round beretta mags is the beretta USA website. They are like $40 each.


----------



## DertRyde (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks man,

Just ordered one from the Beretta web site for ~$42.00 I hope it comes with the finger extension as the picture doesn't show it but here's to hope right. 

I haven't shot the gun yet but I am excited to do it tomorrow if it will stop snowing here in Wyoming. I may have to have to make the kids some snow bad guys to shoot at


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, all the compact mags should come with the finger extension. I have never seen one new that didn't have it (on the compact) - unless ya change out the floor plate. You should be okay, I would think.

I had 2 Glock USA mags in the 1990s. They never even worked for more than 2 rounds without jamming. Worst of all aftermarket mags, in my opinion


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, all the compact mags should come with the finger extension. I have never seen one new that didn't have it (on the compact) - unless ya change out the floor plate. You should be okay, I would think.
> 
> I had 2 Glock USA mags in the 1990s. They never even worked for more than 2 rounds without jamming. Worst of all aftermarket mags, in my opinion


I've always wondered, what makes a 'bad magazine', really? Is it just a sub-par spring, or a combination of things?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Probably the spring, if not more... Who knows


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I purchased a couple of 10 round mags a few week ago for $14.95. I now have four 13's and two 10's. 
The compact is a range gun, so it really didn't matter to me that two mags were _only_ 3 less than the others.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I did that with aHK USP compact mags years ago. The 10 rounders were much cheaper than the 13 rounders at the time


----------

